# Training Camp Thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Matt Barnes will be in training camp*

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10842350p-11760149c.html

Good to see them giving the local guy a shot.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Barnes, one of 19 players who will be in the Kings' camp, believes he has a good chance to make the team.


There are 11 people under contract, then Barnes and the chinese guard (I can't remember his name)...so who are the other 6 people invited?


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

*Matt Barnes!!!!!*

I can't believe no one signed him yet! Anyoe who plays fantasy b-ball knows what this kid can do if given enough minutes!! 

Barnes is what the Kings needs - hustle, rebound, chips on his shoulders. If he plays like he did for the Clippers, he is going to give the Kings no choice but to keep him. And if he makes the squad he is going to steal mins from Kevin Martin and David Bluthental. Yes, I think he is that good. 

It's time we have a local boy on the team.

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10842350p-11760149c.html


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea, i was thinking the same exact thing. This guy is a really good ball player. Looks like the next trenton hassell to me!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Matt Barnes looked very impressive when I saw him with the Clippers last season. He had a big game against the Lakers. 

He isn't a good outside shooter, but always gives 100% and is a very good offensive rebounder and slasher. He should make the team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hassel like player. Incredibly underrated on the defensive end.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Other invitees*
> The Kings have some intriguing camp invites, including Wei Lie, a 6-foot-3 Chinese National Team point guard who will be the second-most sought-after player when the Kings face Yao Ming and his Houston Rockets for two preseason games in China.Alton Ford will receive a look because he's a 6-9, 280-pound power forward who will at least crash into people during practice and leave welts they'll feel the next morning.
> 
> Ford was a second-round draft pick by the Phoenix Suns in 2001. He has played in 73 NBA games, including nine last season with Houston, and his 2003-04 season highs in points (seven), rebounds (five) and minutes (20) came against the Kings.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10882656p-11800255c.html

1. Matt Barnes
2. Wei Lie
3. Alton Ford
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

is jabari smith under caontract?! if not i would expect him there. along with buford


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Buford signed with the Nets and Jabari was close to signing with the Nets as well.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Parada Is Off To Kings’ Camp 



> Former UC Irvine’s Men’s Basketball center Adam Parada has been invited to the Sacramento Kings’ training camp, scheduled to begin on Oct. 1.
> 
> Parada was a part of the Sacramento King’s Summer League and played a total of five games and averaged 9.4 points. Parada is the only unsigned player who is reporting to training camp. The first preseason game will be against Golden State on Oct.10.


1. Matt Barnes
2. Wei Lie
3. Alton Ford
4. Adam Parada
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10935622p-11852954c.html



> Adelman will see if the free agents - swingman Matt Barnes, center Adam Parada, guard Maurice Evans, small forward Erik Daniels and guard Tony Bland - can play well enough to make a legitimate run at one of the few remaining roster spots.


1. Matt Barnes
2. Wei Lie
3. Alton Ford
4. Adam Parada
5. Tony Bland
6. Erik Daniels
7. Anwar Furguson
8. Maurice Evans


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

2004-05 Training Camp Invitees


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Alton Ford is a cool player, he was my first player off the bench in Live '03 and was great


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Notes From Training Camp ’04 

Kings notes: Jackson's return to health makes Adelman eager


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

good to see c webb better 

Chris Webber appears to be moving around more fluidly and looser. The semi-gait with which he ran last year is pretty much gone, and he just looks good. The biggest factor in him looking better? Time and human nature. No matter how hard you rehab an injury like the one Webb had, the only thing that is going to make the biggest difference is the body getting time to heal

nothing serious but anyone think this was more serious not injury wise but off the court actions? 

Peja Stojakovic became the latest player to get nicked up on Monday, cutting his lower lip after getting hit in the mouth during practice. Peja sat out the last 30 minutes but should be fine for the rest of the week.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I hope Adam Parada can stay With the Kings :yes: another Mexican player in the NBA could be nice


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Outsiders facing long odds in camp 



> Point guard Tony Bland has been impressive in workouts this week with the Kings during training camp. So have swingman Matt Barnes, forward Erik Daniels and shooting guard Maurice Evans, not to mention rookie draft choices Kevin Martin and Ricky Minard.
> 
> Then there are those guys - Mike Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Peja Stojakovic, along with injured Doug Christie - who already have roster spots on lock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kevin Martin can't wait for preseason*

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/v-print/story/11029375p-11946297c.html



> Martin is consistently looking to prove himself. He has either been too short or too skinny or attended a school too small - or any other negative one can find to suggest that he will not succeed in this game.
> 
> However, Martin not only has succeeded, he has excelled. How far he can take it is unknown, but he's confident enough to look forward to the opportunities. And after the Kings' eight preseason games, fans should have an even clearer idea of what the former Western Carolina star can do.
> 
> ...


----------

